# Tại sao cần chọn công suất đèn ngủ phù hợp



## gomsubaokhanh (9/5/22)

Nhu cầu sử dụng đèn ngủ tăng cao kéo theo các vấn đề và thắc mắc như đèn ngủ có tốn điện không hay lựa chọn công suất đèn ngủ là bao nhiêu để tiết kiệm. Bài viết này, Bảo Khánh sẽ giải đáp và hướng dẫn bạn việc chọn đèn ngủ có công suất thích hợp.

Tại sao cần chọn công suất đèn ngủ phù hợp với phòng ngủ?

Trước đây, người Việt thường có thói quen sử dụng chung một thiết bị chiếu sáng cho toàn bộ không gian nhà ở. Những loại đèn trong phòng khách, phòng bếp thường dùng chung cho cả phòng ngủ.

Tuy nhiên, với thiết kế hiện đại, mỗi phòng đều được thiết kế các loại đèn riêng với công năng khác nhau. Tưởng chừng như điều này là phức tạp, nhưng thực tế, thiết kế này sẽ giúp nâng tầm thẩm mỹ ngôi nhà của bạn, đồng thời tiết kiệm điện năng khi sử dụng.

Phòng ngủ là nơi nghỉ ngơi, cung cấp năng lượng cho mỗi người, là nơi gián tiếp xây dựng nên sức khỏe tinh thần. Vì thế, phòng ngủ yêu cầu đảm bảo yếu tố thoải mái cho chủ nhân. Việc lựa chọn đèn có công suất đèn ngủ phù hợp sẽ giúp cân bằng những yếu tố này, đem lại không gian thư giãn người sử dụng.




Nên lựa chọn công suất đèn ngủ là bao nhiêu watt?
Watt là gì?

Watt, viết tắt là W, là ký hiệu thường được ghi trên bao bì các dụng cụ về điện. Watt là chỉ số điện năng tiêu thụ trong 1 tiếng của thiết bị điện. Chỉ số W càng lớn thì độ sáng của đèn càng cao, mức tiêu thụ điện càng nhiều.

Công suất đèn ngủ bao nhiêu Watt là phù hợp?

Nếu đèn phòng khách cần có độ sáng rực rỡ để làm tôn lên các món đồ nội thất hay sự lung linh của căn phòng, thì ở phòng ngủ, nhiều người thích sự ấm áp, nhẹ nhàng và không gây chói mắt.

Vì thế, khi chọn đèn ngủ, ta không nên chọn loại đèn có công suất quá lớn như 25w hay 20w. Công suất đèn ngủ chủ yếu chỉ nên dưới 15w hoặc thấp hơn.

Những lưu ý khi chọn đèn ngủ

Khi chọn đèn ngủ, bên cạnh việc tìm hiểu về công suất, bạn cũng cần chú ý thêm nhưng yếu tố sau:

Nên sử dụng các loại đèn có chao hoặc lớp che để tránh chói mắt.
Ưu tiên các loại đèn có khả năng tinh chỉnh độ sáng.
Kết cấu sản phẩm như dây dẫn chắc chắn, cách điện an toàn.

Xem thêm: Công suất đèn ngủ là bao nhiêu để không tốn điện?


----------

